# Bellator signs heavyweight veteran Josh Barnett



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

> Josh Barnett has a new place to call home.
> 
> The former UFC heavyweight champion inked a contact with Bellator, company president Scott Coker and “The Warmaster” announced on Monday. Barnett signed the contract on Ariel Helwani's MMA Show on Monday.
> 
> ...


https://www.mmafighting.com/2019/4/1/18291090/bellator-signs-heavyweight-veteran-josh-barnett-mma


----------

